# Help. Conveyor Dryer Ventilation (w/ Pic)



## Lobang (Apr 19, 2018)

https://ibb.co/4NCzyXG
https://ibb.co/C5Q5yy8
Hello, I have this conveyor dryer and I was wondering how to get the fumes out, I did drill the hole to the wall and put a ventilation cover at the end, but it doesn't work too well, I spoke to a guy from BBC and they are saying I should use the 6 in. inline fan to withdraw the air out, but some people are saying that it might damage or increase the electricity of the dryer. Since this is a really short distance for the ventilation, please let me know what is a good idea to vent it out, and yes I do work in the garage. 
Also, I kinda want to do another 90 degree up and vent it up, don't know if that helps.


----------



## WearYourThreadz (Feb 15, 2017)

I use this fan https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07P7N5G83/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o09_s00?ie=UTF8&th=1

You may need a reducer/adapter to fit your ducting. I would lose the flex hose and use rigid, smooth duct into a 90 to exit the garage.


----------

